# Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy



## Chris (Jul 3, 2006)

Watched it last night, really enjoyed it. 

Does the book decent justice as well. Not perfect, but way better than I expected.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't read the book but the movie was pretty terrific, I love weird shit like that so it fit perfectly with me.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Jul 3, 2006)

Aye, but the 80's BBC tv series was much better. A lot more faithful to the books, and it had the original radio series cast. But I suppose the point is that the movie was another incarnation of the story, keeping in tradition with HHG2TG history. A cool movie nonetheless, it had a couple of pointers to the tv series.


----------



## maskofduality (Jul 3, 2006)

i haven't seen the movie yet but i'm reading the book to pass the time at work. it's so long lol, i'm only up to the third novel. i'll try to rent the movie when i'm finished reading


----------



## Drew (Jul 3, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I didn't read the book but the movie was pretty terrific, I love weird shit like that so it fit perfectly with me.



Read the books. The Bowl of Petunias may be the high point of modern comic literature (hence my user title).


----------



## noodles (Jul 3, 2006)

I just watched it this weekend myself. I think it did a great job capturing the fun, light-hearted nature of the book.

Zooey Deschanel = so cute it hurts


----------



## Leon (Jul 3, 2006)

i thought this movie was awesome. there's no better science fiction than science fiction comedy!



Drew said:


> Read the books. The Bowl of Petunias may be the high point of modern comic literature (hence my user title).


i thought your user title was from Spaceballs, when the little creature pops out of the guy's belly, and he says, "oh no, not again..."


----------



## Drew (Jul 3, 2006)

Nah, dude, its the entirity of the bowl of petunias' inner monologue after it improbably springs into existance two hundred miles over the surface of an alien planet.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 3, 2006)

I thought it was Rod Stewart. 

I liked the movie as well. The book was great. I actually didn't care much for the BBC adaptation.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 4, 2006)

Drew said:


> Nah, dude, its the entirity of the bowl of petunias' inner monologue after it improbably springs into existance two hundred miles over the surface of an alien planet.



Don't forget about that poor sperm whale..huhuhuhhuh I said sperm...


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2006)

I really liked the movie. I thought it did a good job. I think overall I found the book funnier than the movie, but they were both very good and funny.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 4, 2006)

Douglas Adams = genius


----------



## Drew (Jul 5, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Don't forget about that poor sperm whale..huhuhuhhuh I said sperm...



the sperm whale was pretty damned funnier, but the bowl of petunias was way funnier, and even more so because you DO eventually find out why it thinks "Oh no, not again."


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 5, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Douglas Adams = genius



indeed. 


that movie was horrible and awesome at the same time, but being the fanboi i am i hated how they changed some parts and that they had to turn it into a fuckin love story between arthur and trillian, why can't there be a comedy that doesn't involve some half assed love interest? fuck it, i'll keep on listening to the audiobooks which are waaay better than the books alone because Douglas Adams himself read them and made the voices and i think its awesome


----------



## Donnie (Jul 5, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> they had to turn it into a fuckin love story between arthur and trillian, why can't there be a comedy that doesn't involve some half assed love interest?


Yeah. No shit. I hate that.
Still, it was probably one of my favorite, recent movies.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 5, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Yeah. No shit. I hate that.
> Still, it was probably one of my favorite, recent movies.



at least they didn't do the normal thing, ie:

hitler and the third reich are all english

the oppressed are irish.

the americans come in and save the day from ze evil nazi english.

(as per Monkey Dust)


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 6, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> at least they didn't do the normal thing, ie:
> 
> hitler and the third reich are all english
> 
> ...


 
Something tells me you'd enjoy the ironic piss take that is "Churchill: The Hollywood Years". Basically a spoof on the "Hollywood history" movies like U571 where America has to save everyone.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have the BBC series on DVD and I feel it's far better than the movie. The story is just too long to cram into a 90 minute movie.


Rev.


----------

